# Primos double jackrabbit pred call??



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

anyone used this call? or have been around it at least? picked one up today and cant decide if it makes a good sound or a bad one... its an enclosed double reed and with moderate air it makes a very high pitched sound and with more air it gets raspy (sounds better) but this almost just sounds to high pitched. maybe it isnt im just used to hearing my Fox pro 48 e call and Primos ki-yi sounds and they arent as high pitched as this...

is it a good or bad call?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've never heard one so I don't know how it sounds. But according to the Primos website it should be a loud LOW pitch sound not high pitched. https://shop.primos.com/pc-1337-20-doub ... abbit.aspx
But if it is high pitched like you say, it should work great on bobcats and foxes. Both like a high pitch call. The best way to see if it works is to take it out and try it on different animals and locations. 
Good luck and let us know if you have success with it.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

maybe its not even high pitched i just have so little experience with calling that i dont know where to start and the goods and the bads


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well Primos calls are usually pretty good calls to learn from. They are usually easy to use and get the desired call you want. 
I don't know if I would ever find out about them in person as I don't think I will spend 20 dollars on another distress call but if I do I will let you know.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

ok ya i picked this one up on sale for like 10 bucks before tax so ill give it a whirl and see what happens post any results


----------

